# Time Out , NPP & Anadrol = bad ?



## AdmiringMYlats (Nov 27, 2010)

Im getting ready for my bulking cycle with short esters in january and im planning...

Weeks 1 - 10 Test Prop 100mg ED
Weeks 1 - 7 NPP 75mg ED
Anadrol Weeks 1 - 4 50/100mg ( depending on how i feel )

Ive read a couple of times that Anadrol and NPP do not go together, im assuming because of the progesterone sides but if i got some caber or prami would i be safe adding the Anadrol ?


----------



## pyes (Nov 27, 2010)

I cannot phathom why you are doing a bulk on short esters....that goes against everything i was ever taught.....bulking = long esters.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 27, 2010)

AdmiringMYlats said:


> Im getting ready for my bulking cycle with short esters in january and im planning...
> 
> Weeks 1 - 10 Test Prop 100mg ED
> Weeks 1 - 7 NPP 75mg ED
> ...



Just so you know, cabergoline and pramipexole control prolactin, not progesterone. 

And there has been SOME talk, although I don't know how credible... about Anadrol acting on the progesterone receptor site. 

If something increases progesterone, that stimulates prolactin release. Prolactin stimulates the glandular tissue in the male breast resulting in prolactin related gynecomastia.


Either way, Anadrol is one of those gray areas that nobody really knows.... I have Googled it so many times to try and find the answer for that question of how Anadrol causes so many side effects that can't seem to be blocked out.

Some claim it acts on the estrogen receptor, so then one should supposedly be able to take Nolva to combat Anadrol gyno, and others say it acts on the progesterone receptor, but I have never heard of a SPRM (Selective Progesterone Receptor Modulator), but this in term stimulates prolactin, which supposedly needs estrogen in the first place... 

I would love to see how things work out for you 


This also might be something to CONSIDER



MR. BMJ said:


> Big Cat:
> 
> Desaulles PA. Les hormones anabolisantes du point de vue experimental. Helv Med Acta 1960; 479-503
> 
> ...



For this reason, and my track record with gyno (3 separate occasions), I refuse to touch Anadrol with a 10 foot poll


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 28, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Just so you know, cabergoline and pramipexole control prolactin, not progesterone.
> 
> And there has been SOME talk, although I don't know how credible... about Anadrol acting on the progesterone receptor site.
> 
> ...


 
anadrol good but will not use again because gyno flares


----------



## sendit08 (Nov 28, 2010)

*heres what i would do*

and im only answering this because i have experience with each of these aas...
if what you posted is all you have on hand then switch to 75mg prop ed and extend the cycle and dont start the npp 75mg ed until week for.
if you can just extend the cycle and switch the anadrol for T/dbol then do that and run it for like 6-8 weeks... the npp plus t/dbol will match anadrol gains... imho of course!


----------

